# What makes public land so dangerous ?????



## Hillbilly stalker (Mar 9, 2020)

Guys like these shooting .22 lr, dumping numberous mags on FLAT public land (1700 acres) shooting down open roads spraying and praying. I heard these guys shooting while I was squirrel hunting and actually spoke with them one day. Paint ballers with rifles. No way I would be around them. Covering their buddies with their barrels like that.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Mar 9, 2020)

Part #2
You never know who you in the woods with.


----------



## Ga Waters (Mar 9, 2020)

And some people call it hunting.Makes me want to throw up.


----------



## antharper (Mar 9, 2020)

And I just was reading in the turkey forum someone wanting to crawl around behind a fan on public land ?


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Mar 9, 2020)

antharper said:


> And I just was reading in the turkey forum someone wanting to crawl around behind a fan on public land ?


This year South Carolina made that ILLEGAL on public land. It's hard to fix stupid, but their trying.  These guys had another video where I counted 62 shots (I'm sure I lost count) on a hog running at what they said was 100 yards. It was awful, I'm hoping they took that video down. Guys like these are the reason I wear an orange hat even tho not required. It MAY help.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Mar 9, 2020)

NOOOO your TARGET.
Thats the worst case pair of shooting videos I’ve ever watched on an animal other than human.
Just because its hogs doesn’t really mean 
It means  because your brother is always out there with you.
Period!


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Mar 9, 2020)

Knowing what's beyond your target is just as important as knowing your target.  That's crazy. After a few accidental deaths this will end.  If there's no dirt behind your target you shouldn't pull the trigger PERIOD!


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Mar 9, 2020)

Make your first shot count.


----------



## transfixer (Mar 9, 2020)

I know there is some decent hunting on various wma's around the state,  but I quit hunting public land years ago,  after someone I knew got shot through the leg on a muzzleloader hunt,  the shooter ran away,  leaving him to fend for himself, luckily it didn't hit his femoral artery,  or he wouldn't have made it.   And this was on a check in hunt,    too many unknown idiots on public land for me.  Those willing to risk it can have it.


----------



## strothershwacker (Mar 9, 2020)

Video gamers go hog wounding what it looks like to me. Probably the most reckless, dangerous, unethical shooting of animals I've ever seen. Me and these boys would have problems if we where in the same area.


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Mar 9, 2020)

strothershwacker said:


> Video gamers go hog wounding what it looks like to me. Probably the most reckless, dangerous, unethical shooting of animals I've ever seen. Me and these boys would have problems if we where in the same area.


I agree.... BIG problems


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Mar 9, 2020)

I have shown the video to the local GW, took pictures of their vehicles including license plate numbers, and left explicit instructions with my wife in case something happens. You think this is bad, you should hear them with their silenced AR's during Big game season.....same thing , I've got behind some of them big cypress trees before. GW said he would have to catch them in the act...which I understand...to prosecute them.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Mar 9, 2020)

That would be the public land I’d pass.


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Mar 9, 2020)

I've been strictly public for over two decades and never have ran into this kind of problem. When I'm on a gun hunt 99% of the time I'm 30 foot up a tree. I'd say 75% I'm in a tree on archery only public. Not just for the upper advantage but for safety. I'd NOT shoot at a running animal unless I could see beyond the animal.


----------



## bfriendly (Mar 9, 2020)

Dang y’all I was gonna come on here and say it ain’t.....the dangerous part. I didn’t even have to watch those nimrods to get a good enough idea of how stupid they must have acted. I personally have never had such bad luck as to run into some superidjut. Tuesday and Wednesday are way different than the weekends.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Mar 9, 2020)

I've seen them there in the middle of the week several times. On this WMA the state allows 1 month of archery, 1 month of center fire , and 2 months of small game. In March they allow 1 week , 6 days, of center fire for hogs. But yet they scream what a hog problem we have. Gov. at work.


----------



## bfriendly (Mar 9, 2020)

I went ahead and watched em...I don’t know where they were though. Was this public land? Hillbillystalker I ain’t too sure about all the fuss. I may not have thought the rd shots were a great idea, but they were laying the smack down on a bunch of pigs! I’d think most folks would appreciate it. I’d love to be out there dropping them like flies with my AR 15 and a 30 rd mag. If you live on flat land you’ll hunt flat land.  
 I agree 100% knowing what’s beyond your target before you shoot, but most of the shots I watched were legit, and the thermal is always awesome and probably as safe as you can get.


----------



## strothershwacker (Mar 9, 2020)

For a bowhunter it looks like chaos. Having seen someone shot before, I'm a lil' gun shy of this type of lead chunkin.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Mar 9, 2020)

bfriendly said:


> I went ahead and watched em...I don’t know where they were though. Was this public land? Hillbillystalker I ain’t too sure about all the fuss. I may not have thought the rd shots were a great idea, but they were laying the smack down on a bunch of pigs! I’d think most folks would appreciate it. I’d love to be out there dropping them like flies with my AR 15 and a 30 rd mag. If you live on flat land you’ll hunt flat land.
> I agree 100% knowing what’s beyond your target before you shoot, but most of the shots I watched were legit, and the thermal is always awesome and probably as safe as you can get.


How many shots in those two videos were aimed shots?
It appeared the scope was on. The shooter not so much.
Thats the first rule in hunting my father taught me NOT to ever do!


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Mar 9, 2020)

bfriendly said:


> I went ahead and watched em...I don’t know where they were though. Was this public land? Hillbillystalker I ain’t too sure about all the fuss. I may not have thought the rd shots were a great idea, but they were laying the smack down on a bunch of pigs! I’d think most folks would appreciate it. I’d love to be out there dropping them like flies with my AR 15 and a 30 rd mag. If you live on flat land you’ll hunt flat land.
> I agree 100% knowing what’s beyond your target before you shoot, but most of the shots I watched were legit, and the thermal is always awesome and probably as safe as you can get.


That daytime shooting clip while the pig was running thru thick brush doesn't bother you? I hide in bushes while hunting


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Mar 9, 2020)

Where I come from the only need for more than 2 shots means you missed. OR there's lots of pigs.   Spraying from right to left covering many yards into thick cover just doesn't strike me as safe by any means


----------



## splatek (Mar 9, 2020)

Wow. 
I’m appalled
I showed that to my nine year old to make sure he knew that was NOT OK


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Mar 9, 2020)

All of this was on WMA/ public land. The tract is around 1700 acres and it is long and skinny. Other hunters are always there because it’s one of the few places we have to hunt hogs on public land. All this is filmed in daylight. The dark video is from their thermal scopes, same video recorded from a go pro angle also. Part of the problem is they are using .22 long rifle not .22 mag. By their own omission, some of their shots are 100 yards with a .22lr. There is absolutely no way you can shoot that many times at any running animal and be safe. If you look closely on the scope video you can see rounds going everywhere ricocheting off trees going all directions. That’s 3 semi autos going full blast on flat ground with other hunters on the same tract. They need to learn how to stalk and make 1 good shot instead of spraying and praying. Their gonna hurt someone, maybe themselves. That's a public road, the only way in and out of the property. People walk it and drive it. They shot down the road to a curve and across the road also.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Mar 9, 2020)

Wayne D Davis said:


> Where I come from the only need for more than 2 shots means you missed. OR there's lots of pigs.   Spraying from right to left covering many yards into thick cover just doesn't strike me as safe by any means


Exactly.
Whenever I have shot three times.
It’s bout times for you to come find me, help me drag or come drag me cause somethin was probably hit good or I missed three times and it’s times to cut my shirttail and sight in so I make sure I don’t miss again but once anytime soon.
And hope you didn’t hear that.


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Mar 9, 2020)

It's all good if your like on a opening like utility right of way or openings. Knowing the final destination of your bullet should be priority. Im  sure all that's a rush for the shooter but very Reckless into thick cover or straight down a road bed that folks travel. And on public land makes it insane. Be safe Hillbilly Stalker. If I were you I'd hunt elsewhere


----------



## bfriendly (Mar 9, 2020)

Wayne D Davis said:


> That daytime shooting clip while the pig was running thru thick brush doesn't bother you? I hide in bushes while hunting



If they looked thru a thermal, nothing with a heartbeat could hide from them(I don’t think), unless it was behind a tree or in some stuff so thick, they would be blinded from the outside themselves.
 I guess I am seeing more of a rapid fire hog killing spree, than the “carelessness just shooting up the woods“ that I was expecting.  I saw at least 3 people, one was wearing an orange hat and they Seemed to be working as a team. What I did NOT see was them shooting at anything that didn’t look like a pig/intended target.  The video was really well made too.......
 I didn’t really have a problem with watching them guys shooting up some pigs. 
Honestly though, it took a bit for me to get used to seeing night professional guide thermal hunters in action too. Seems to be accepted, but most peanut fields I’ve seen are fairly level too and I always wondered just how safe that is.


----------



## bfriendly (Mar 9, 2020)

flynlow said:


> Gotta admit looks like lotta fun and all, but back here on planet earth public land makes it a deal breaker for obvious reasons.


So They are on Public land? That rd can’t even be open if they are shooting on it....surely it’s gated? I’m thinking farm


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Mar 9, 2020)

Public land open gate, it’s the only access. Gate stays open. It’s the Great Pee Dee Heritage Preserve. I hunt it several times every year.


----------



## dixiecutter (Mar 9, 2020)

I too, was not really appalled


----------



## GLS (Mar 10, 2020)

Over the years, I've read an account or two where trespassing Numbskulled Nimrods have done the same on private property.  With some, it's "have gun, will trespass."  Gil


----------



## bfriendly (Mar 10, 2020)

I think you have to be at least 50 yards away from any open road with a loaded gun on WMAs, so that’s straight up illegal. Shooting down an open rd isn’t a good idea either.


----------



## Mark R (Mar 10, 2020)

a lot of people don't like the pigs and to each their own . But I like em . I love huntin them and their good eatin ! I cant stand the thought of a wounded animal . Those guys were very dangerous and poor sportsman .


----------



## Curtis (May 24, 2020)

Nimrods.  Stupid and armed is an accident waiting to happen.  Glad this is in South Carolina and not Georgia.  Sorry for you, Hillbilly Stalker.


----------



## 280 Man (May 25, 2020)

bfriendly said:


> I think you have to be at least 50 yards away from any open road with a loaded gun on WMAs, so that’s straight up illegal. Shooting down an open rd isn’t a good idea either.



There is no "yardage" limitation

This is from the SC rules and regulation booklet: 

 On WMA lands during still gun hunts for deer or hogs there shall be no hunting or shooting from, on or across any road open to vehicle traffic. During any deer or hog hunt there shall be no open season for hunting on any designated recreational trail on U.S Forest Service or SC Public Service Authority proper


----------



## bfriendly (May 25, 2020)

280 Man said:


> There is no "yardage" limitation
> 
> This is from the SC rules and regulation booklet:
> 
> On WMA lands during still gun hunts for deer or hogs there shall be no hunting or shooting from, on or across any road open to vehicle traffic. During any deer or hog hunt there shall be no open season for hunting on any designated recreational trail on U.S Forest Service or SC Public Service Authority proper



Well there ya go......them boys don’t know/ain’t playing by the rules


----------



## DAVE (May 25, 2020)

Besides the safety aspect, the intentional suffering inflicted on the wounded animals is immoral. No matter how much I may dislike a specific living creature I would never consider it ok to cause it prolonged pain and suffering.


----------



## jiminbogart (May 25, 2020)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> All of this was on WMA/ public land.



It would seem fairly easy to bring a case since it's on video.
They are road "hunting".

How about this:



			
				idiots from video said:
			
		

> THE BEAST! This boar was the hardest boar to bring down.  Neither of us could get a good static shot on this boar.  We spend half a day putting a couple of rounds in him at a time to bring him down.  The boar ran over a mile with 6 rounds in him before one of us got the heart and lungs. This old hog was covered in scars and had a thick plate.


----------



## jiminbogart (May 25, 2020)

Does anyone have the ability to save the videos before the idiots delete them?


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (May 25, 2020)

jiminbogart said:


> Does anyone have the ability to save the videos before the idiots delete them?


They obviously want everyone to see them and go viral. Viral=Rich maybe


----------



## jbogg (May 25, 2020)

Shooting down and open road on a WMA is a tragedy waiting to happen.  I hope these clowns lose their hunting privileges for a good long while.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (May 25, 2020)

They had 4 videos, I believe there were only 2 or 3 recoveries. Several hundred rounds shot at running targets. There’s no way feasibly possible to take that many running shots and be sure of your background. One of the guys takes his time to explain why he prefers a.22 LR over deer sized calibers. We all know how hard it is to get a hog to bleed...a .22 like that would make it impossible to recover one like that , minus the heat finding scopes..


----------



## sleepr71 (May 25, 2020)

In GA..I was told that Weapons are supposed to be unloaded,when walking on WMA roads. Absolutely NO shooting from,or across roads! Is S.C. Different..?? What if a fellow hunter,or WMA employee came driving down that road & got shot by them being fools.! Lots of Wreckless Conduct & Unsportsmanlike Conduct going on there? Just as disgusting to me...they used one of my favorite songs...of all time in their video??‍


----------



## Tunaman (Jun 11, 2020)

Ga Waters said:


> And some people call it hunting.Makes me want to throw up.


Knowing hogs that would probably attract them....you might be on to something..


----------

